# Quirliges Tausendblatt



## Surfer Joe (26. Aug. 2010)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

da ich nun endlich eine Unterwasserpflanze gefunden habe, die sogar in meinem Teich wächst, möchte ich jetzt nichts falsch machen und bräuchte mal Euren Rat.

Vor einigen Wochen habe ich 3 kräftige Exemplare "Quirliges __ Tausendblatt" (Myriophyllum verticillatum), so wie ich sie gekauft habe, also mit den kleinen Gitterkörben (10 x 10 cm) , im Teich versenkt.
Zuerst sind alle Blätter abgefallen und ich dachte schon "das war's dann mal wieder". Doch nach einigen Tagen entwickelten sich neue Triebe und an den alten kahlen Stängeln bildeten sich schöne Überwassertriebe. Inzwischen hat sich eine kräftiger Bestand, unter und über Wasser, gebildet. 

Nun meine Fragen an Euch: Treibt Myriophyllum im nächsten Jahr nur aus den Winterknospen oder auch aus den Wurzeln in den Körben wieder aus?
Falls die Planze wieder aus den Wurzeln treibt, würde ich die Bestände gerne teilen und in größere Körbe mit Lehm-Sand Gemisch pflanzen. Wann wäre der richtige Zeitpunkt?

Ich freue mich über jeden Tipp!

Schöne Grüsse
Bert


----------



## Teicher (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Quirliges  Tausendblatt*

Hallo Bert,
wenn du Tausendblatt vermehren willst, einfach von die "alten" pflanzen sticken abzupfen und im Teich unter 'ne stein klemmen.  So mach's ich seit Jahren.
msg, Jimmy


----------



## Surfer Joe (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Quirliges  Tausendblatt*

Hi Jimmy,

du meinst sicher die Triebspitzen, die aus dem Wasser ragen abkneifen und neu einpflanzen.
Oder geht das nur mit den Unterwassertrieben?

Schöne Grüsse
Bert


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Quirliges  Tausendblatt*

Hallo Bert,
genau die Triebspitzen sind es... . Bei mir wächst Myriophyllum mittlerweile überall da, wo ein bisschen Lehm am Boden liegt. Und ich habe nichts gemacht... . Die gekauften Pflanzen habe ich einfach im Pflanztopf in Lehm eingedrückt. Mittlerweile (nach nur 4 Monaten!) ist die Pflanze im ganzen Teich heimisch...


----------



## Springmaus (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Quirliges  Tausendblatt*

Hallo,

kenne mich ja noch gar nicht mit Teichpflanzen aus !!

Sollte ich die Pflanze abschneiden oder nicht ?


----------



## fbr (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Quirliges  Tausendblatt*

Hallo,
NEIN sehen doch toll aus so lange es nicht friert!


> von Werner:
> - alle weichblättrigen Pflanzen direkt im Wasser (da sie sich über den Winter zersetzen und das Wasse aufdüngen würden)
> - __ wuchernde Pflanzen die man im Zaum halten will
> - Pflanzen die sich stark über Samen verbreiten


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Quirliges  Tausendblatt*

Hallo,
also zurückschneiden würde ich die UW-Pflanzen alle, da sie a) im Winter weniger Licht kriegen, und b) bei Lichtmangel auch tagsüber (nachts sowieso!!! :evil) Sauerstoff verbrauchen.
Wenn Du im Winter die Wasserzirkulation reduzierst, dann wird der CO2-Austrag ein Problem...
Anderenfalls die Wassertemperatur (sprich Heizkosten...)


----------

